# New and wanting info!



## goosedog (Jul 24, 2003)

Goosedog Hi I am new to this site and I am just looking for all around advice on thing to do with lifting and supplements too!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

Howdy


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 24, 2003)

welcome


----------



## goosedog (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the greetings everyone!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2003)

goosedog welcome to IM!


----------

